# Reviews on Air Suspension for Sport Use



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello!

I would like to know what you think about the Air Suspensions for sport in street and sometimes to track days.

It always looks more for normal use or show cars, but the technology advances ...

What is your opinion?

I have a Golf IV 1.8T with KW v2 Coilovers.

Greetings!


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ive got all brand new airlift performance everything. On Koni yellows in the rear. And e level. Obviously not the most economical route. BUT. I'd say they handle better than my old silver line xs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Bags will definitely handle track abuse and offer way more adjustment than coil-overs without the harsh ride quality. Check out some of our track videos!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ScCHuaCLrM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysvNlhxGBiI


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

Im not a believer, yeah Jeremy from Airlift will tell you they are, but I just dont think Bags compare to a coils yet. I say yet because I feel in the near future they will but for me bags just promote a little too much body roll. Perhaps with the correct dampening you could match coils I just havent experienced it yet. my .02 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

sikknasty28 said:


> Im not a believer, yeah Jeff from Airlift will tell you they are, but I just dont think Bags compare to a coils yet. I say yet because I feel in the near future they will but for me bags just promote a little too much body roll. Perhaps with the correct dampening you could match coils I just havent experienced it yet. my .02 :thumbup:


I didn't even know Jeff posted in this thread?! :screwy: LOL We are working on somethings for later this spring that will prove exactly what can be achieved on air suspension. Stay tuned it is going to be EPIC


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I didn't even know Jeff posted in this thread?! :screwy: LOL We are working on somethings for later this spring that will prove exactly what can be achieved on air suspension. Stay tuned it is going to be EPIC


Whatever I meant Jeremy my bad. Didn't know your point was to prove me wrong on who posted in the thread. Regardless you're here to make $$$ but like you said in the spring could change my opinion all together.


----------



## Built2Drive (Jan 15, 2010)

I think air ride could do as well as general coil over set ups for cars. A serious track guy will not run air as they are going to go with a specific spring rate for their car and a shock/strut with specific valving. But that type of set up will probably be too much for daily use. 

You could look at RideTech.com for some unlikely vehicles on air at track events.


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

It all depends what your going for. Driving slammed and ride quality plus handling? Take it from a guy who has personal experience with top of the line fks and airlift/accuair. The air is better. Daily track abuse? Probably coils per: cost and simplicity but do you daily commute your car or time trial it? All that said dropping big $$ to achieve the same or slightly better results is a question you have to evaluate yourself. Benefits and investment


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Built2Drive said:


> I think air ride could do as well as general coil over set ups for cars. A serious track guy will not run air as they are going to go with a specific spring rate for their car and a shock/strut with specific valving. But that type of set up will probably be too much for daily use.
> 
> You could look at RideTech.com for some unlikely vehicles on air at track events.


In this web i don´t look nothing for European Cars.

Thz


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Bags will definitely handle track abuse and offer way more adjustment than coil-overs without the harsh ride quality. Check out some of our track videos!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ScCHuaCLrM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysvNlhxGBiI


Nice 

But i read in some places,it´s necesary remove front anti sway bar,no?

Thz


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the other answers too.

I do not run any time attack or similar. If I go to track days, is for fun.

The problem is that I live on a small island (Ibiza) and if I want to travel or go to track days, I always need to take a boat to the mainland or another island larger, as is Mallorca. And they circuit.

I have the KW v2 to check / repair this past summer, and if I kept looking at options for the main idea or else I posed.

regards


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Gu4rDi4N said:


> Nice
> 
> But i read in some places,it´s necesary remove front anti sway bar,no?
> 
> Thz


This depends on which product and application. There are plenty of options out there that DO NOT require you to remove the front swaybar (anti-swaybar).










I'm at 380WHP and my car handles like it's on rails (when it's at it's aligned height). There are soooooo many factors to consider when it comes to handling and cornering. There are plenty of coilover configurations that are WORTHLESS on a track, just as their are plenty of air suspension setups with are not 'track worthy'.

When it comes to setting up a car on traditional springs for track use (or even plain old spirited driving), having the correct springs rates is CRITICAL. The same principal applies to air-spring rates. Operating the vehicle outside of the ideal pressure range (ie. air-spring rate) will cause it to handle poorly. 

:thumbup:


----------



## rogz (May 7, 2012)

Hello,
i'm exactely in the same dilemna.. I don t do track on circuit, but where i live isn t any straight roads


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a 2012 Golf R and just recently had the newest airlift performance front and rears installed, along with koni rear shocks keeping the stock swaybars. I believe the installer set the dampening at somewhere in the middle or more towards the soft side, I forgot which but with all honesty the car handles better than stock. I had it aligned at ride height and i have no issues or worries taking my favorite tight turns, it honestly doesn't seem to roll as much as it did before. 

Swaybar upgrade is something I'll probably be looking into in the future to give it a little extra.


----------



## rogz (May 7, 2012)

good swaybars litteraly change your car, no other word


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

Coderedpl said:


> I have a 2012 Golf R and just recently had the newest airlift performance front and rears installed, along with koni rear shocks keeping the stock swaybars. I believe the installer set the dampening at somewhere in the middle or more towards the soft side, I forgot which but with all honesty the car handles better than stock. I had it aligned at ride height and i have no issues or worries taking my favorite tight turns, it honestly doesn't seem to roll as much as it did before.
> 
> Swaybar upgrade is something I'll probably be looking into in the future to give it a little extra.


I went from fk silver lines to brand new airlift everything. They handle better


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

rogz said:


> good swaybars litteraly change your car, no other word


Truth. 

I have a Mk4 1.8t with airlift XL fronts, and SS5 Rears. Hotchkis 28mm Front Sway, and 30mm Rear sway, and my car has *zero*body roll at Aligned height. 

I beat the ever loving piss out of my car constantly, mountain passes, gravel roads, you name it. and I've been much happier with my cars handling after puting the bags on, compared to when I was on coilovers, with the same sway bars.


----------



## .:R Wagon (Dec 16, 2010)

I hit the track with my wagon last season and will be doing a full season this year of track days,the car surprised alot of people and with a few sway bar changes i cant wait to see responces this season..

Car is 450hp .:R32T and 4motion on airlift bags and accuair e level :laugh:










Sits nice for show too


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

Interesting the lasts opinions 

Accuair e Level AMP2 Kit have a complete kit and good price.

I don´t know makes finally


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a 22mm (I think) KW Front Anti Swar Bar. And 25mm Adjustable NEUSPEED Rear Anti Sway Bar. A lot of Ultra Racing Bars,... & more for make a more good chassis.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

im surprised no one has brought up consistency. I have air suspension with a 30mm rear sway on my jetta, it handles great, especially coming back down from big bear mountain. But, if you have track in mind, i would go coilovers hands down. spring rates will always be consistent. and if you want something for track use, i wouldn't use airlift if i wanted to take it seriously. Obviously they will tell you all the goods about it so they can make a sell :thumbup:
http://www.hps-airride.com/hps_englisch/03_produkte/02_competition_series/competition_01_f.html
http://www.hps-airride.com/hps_englisch/03_produkte/01_super_pro_series/pro_01_f.html


----------

